
Deno CRUD API and JWT Authentication - 22mahmoud
https://github.com/22mahmoud/deno_crud_jwt
======
kactual
Here is my take, I wrote this quickly but I want to add onto it, let me know
your thoughts

[https://github.com/Kirbyasdf/deno-auth](https://github.com/Kirbyasdf/deno-
auth)

------
kactual
will you be finishing this? looking forward to see how you do db migrations
and errorhandling...

also do you think it would be better to to pass the db as a client already
connected to avoid overhead everytime a request comes through opening a new
connection...

